# Old Testament Passages in the New Testament



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 27, 2005)

Is there a resource that lists all the Old Testament verses that are cited in the New Testament?

It would be valuable to see a linear matrix of sorts detailing exactly which OT passages are clarified in the New.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

The Psalms are by far the most quoted. I have a chart I need to type out that shows every place they are directly quoted or alluded to in the NT, it is pretty overwhelming.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

This resource may be what you are looking for.

This table showing just psalms quoted in the NT may also be helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

This article may also be of interest.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This resource may be what you are looking for.
> 
> This table showing just psalms quoted in the NT may also be helpful.



YES! This definitely helps. Thank you. Although it appears is is not intended to be exhaustive.

I do not highlight and/or write in my Bibles because, personally, I feel my notes and markings distract me later when revisiting text.

However, I thought it might be useful to highlight one of my bibles everywhere a text is quoted elsewhere in the bible. This would flag such verses when reading them in context to signal, "œATTENTION, FURTHER REVELATION PROVIDED!"

For Instance when reading Genesis 17:8 we read that Abraham was promised land; specifically Canaan. Then we read in Romans 4:13, that Paul replaces the promise for just Canaan with the entire world.

Without further revelation it would be impossible, by itself, to interpret Genesis 17:8 as meaning more than just Canaan. So when reading such passages in context, it may help to see a flag of some sort signaling that further revelation is provided.

What are some thoughts on this, too ambitious?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This article may also be of interest.



Interesting article, although it leads to further questions about the apocryphal books and seems to promote the eastern stance on including them as scripture. The "œExternal link" at the bottom cites all the Deuterocanonical Citations in New Testament.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I did not perceive the article as being slanted in favor of apocryphal books being canonical (the source is Easton's 1897 Bible Dictionary which I have found to be quite sound) -- on the contrary, I thought it seemed to discount that idea when it said there was "not one clear and certain case of quotation from the Deuterocanonical books" -- but Wikipedia's link to the Catholic site below the article is probably not good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> YES! This definitely helps. Thank you. Although it appears is is not intended to be exhaustive.



I'm glad it was helpful, and yes, it is probably not exhaustive. 

It is, I think, a very good idea to connect the dots as it were between OT verses and their specific application or extension in the NT. 

I have found the Bible hypertext resource in the EPP to be very helpful in linking specific verses to Puritan works/commentaries which invariably discuss other relevant verses in a helpful study context.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Yeah it is a bit misleading. The article, as you said, clearly says: 


> There are in all two hundred and eighty-three direct quotations from the Old Testament in the New, but not one clear and certain case of quotation from the Deuterocanonical books.


But then it adds a link to scripturecatholic.com with a page dedicated to Deuterocanonical books in the New Testament.


----------

